# Cheap rip off of Mizerellas' grave keeper



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

I was simply amazed by seeing Mizerellas Grave keeper and wanted to do one myself. However, I quickly realized I didn't have the skills required to do so. Just getting my head wrapped around the work involved in sculpting a face complete with teeth and tongue had me perplexed. So.....


I decided to use her tutorial as a guide to build a simpler version of my own. I decided to buy a cheap latex mask and accessorize it a little. I added glasses and a top hat. It wasn't drastically involved, but I am into it for roughly 15 hours at this point.




It isn't yet complete. I still have to add paper mache to the neck and chest area and do the paint work. However, I am feeling there is some light at the end of the tunnel.











I built a similar PVC frame as Mizerella had done. I ended up making both hands, one arm and one leg removable to allow for wardrobe changes. (the wire hoop is just an experiment and was ditched shortly after this pic was taken)











The PVC frame completed and the start of adding chicken wire, stuffing and pool noodles to the extremities. I later realized I was not completely happy with the angles of the frame/skeleton and used a propane torch to shape the PVC into a more realistic appearance.











Not wanting to do a TON of paper mache work, I decided on using Duct tape on the majority of the limbs and torso. I used this same approach on a gravebreaker that I built about 6 years ago that is still holding strong today, even after a ton of abuse. 

You can see where I used a pool noodle as a basis for the neck and stretched an old tee shirt over it to give me a nice smooth transition from neck to shoulders. Once this area is covered in paper mache and painted it should look pretty authentic. Important as the costume doesn't fully cover this area. The mask also makes a pretty nice transition into the neck and looks acceptable when viewed from all sides.











I built my hands slightly different than Mizzerella had done. I attempted her version but found it difficult to get the looks and shape I wanted. I opted to wrap napkins in masking tape, (think cigarette or cigar). I was then able to pick and choose more easily where the knuckles and bends would happen. The kincking of the material made for an erie looking semi skeletal hand.










After first coat of paper mache










The mask and accessories. I ended up stuffing the inside with a black plastic garbage bag which filled out the shape and made the mouth appear more realistic.











Lantern that I placed a battery operated flicker light inside. I don't need the fire department showing up!












Semi completed. Pics to follow after paint and final details.










SHMO


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks great. I think a natural pose makes things so much more convincing. You've nailed it!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Very very good indeed! You did a great job on him and thanks for posting the how to pics. I have another prop to complete and it is nice to see how one can make the torso over the pvc pipe!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with the others. The pose is very cool


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Brilliant, the pose is fantastic. Your daughters a little cutie too


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome job Hopefully some day I'll get the talent and nerve up to try something like that.


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, but I feel it takes more time than talent.

I got another coat of Paper Mache on last night. I tried the "other" approach and used elmers / water and phone book pages. It went down really nice, but doesn't seem to be giving me the rigidity that I was hoping for. Any tips or tricks that anyone can offer a rookie Paper Machier? I'm itching to get it done so I can move on to paint and accessories.

SHMO


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

He is most ghastly...


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Fantastic job on the armature and pose! 
I was sure it was a man in costume till I saw the assembly pics.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, I love his tummy bulge, everything is proportionally so realistic! Im curious about the hands, besides rolling napkins in tubes, did you kink them together with more masking tape? I tried using mache last night and my base failed me so I went with a different route. (lots of spray glue). Any tips on the hands would be very welcome


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Great work, especially on the proportions of the body. Oftentimes props like this come out too skinny.

Maybe dirty up the shovel a bit before you put him out.


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm glad that everyone thinks it looks realistic enough. I always hate seeing full body props that look fake from a mile away. On final setup, I plan on doing a little more stuffing within the clothing to acentuate knees, elbows, that sort of thing. I also picked up a couple 2 dollar costume jewlery rings for his fingers, and a necklace.


As far as making the hands, I tried the route that Mizerella used with the bendy straws, but I could not get a realistic pose. The paper towel trick was easier for me, could be harder for others. I don't know.

What I did was trace out my hand on a piece of paper for reference. Then, I rolled 10 paper napkins into tubes and taped them vertically. This gave me a relatively smooth tube to start with, about the size and shape of a felt pen. I then placed them on top of the paper that I had outlined, leaving several inches sticking past the tips of the outlined fingers. Once positioned, I placed a few pieces of tape where the palm would be to secure the spacing of the fingers. After that was somewhat secure, I lifted up the hand and slightly rolled it in towards itself, like as if the hand was making the "mamma mia" pose. I stuck several pieces of tape to the back of the hand and palm area to secure the curve, and then I started working on the fingers themselves. I simply bent the tubes where a knuckle would be, starting from the palm and working out. I wrapped some tape around the knuckle of the bent fingers until the bend would stay put. I paid no attention to the final length of the fingers as I planned on cutting them to length after. Once I had the basic shape, I just kept taping and wrapping and working the hands until they were just how I liked them, and somewhat rigid. Once I was comfortable with the pose, I clipped the ends of the fingers to length, using my own hand held in the same pose as a reference. I planned on having them hold props, so I made sure they would fit and look somewhat natural. On the tips of the finger, I placed peices of tape directly to the tips and wrapped them down the lsides evenly. Then, a couple pieces wrapped around the finger to smooth out the tips.

I HOPE this is making some sense. I am not the best "explainer". I really should have taken more pictures. 

SHMO


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

First coat of fleshy toned exterior latex paint. I was lucky enough to have two colors on hand that I was able to mix into a color that roughly matched the mask I purchased. Not perfect, but fairly close.

SHMO


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

nice work, the hands are really turning out nicely. Did you add any wire or anything to the inside to stiffen the fingers or are they all paper and tape?

dK


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

I just used napkins and tape for the hands, with papier mache over the top. In retrospect, it probably would have been a really good idea to wrap some wire in the napkins before I started. Hind sight.........


SHMO


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

After the first coat of flesh tone paint had somewhat dried, I went over it with a dark walnut gel stain. Once coated, I wiped away some of the highlights with a dry cloth. I was amazed at how well this worked. The pictures do no justice to the overall look, and it was a piece of cake to accomplish. A grave robber has to have dirty hands. 

SHMO


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

Finished up the chest and neck this morning. Now I have him set out on my front porch drying before final sealer on the paper mache. Then, it's off to the cemetery he goes for some grave robbing! He will make a nice addition to my scene. Fun project!



























This pic shows the best representation of the actual color and texture of the paper mache skin on the hands, neck and chest. It doesn't match perfectly to the mask, but it's really close. I think after hitting it with some matte sealer to knock the shine down it will look even better. Couldn't have got luckier with the color combination.














I have the wife shopping for some replacement glasses. These were cheap, but don't quite pull off the look. 















Dirty hands from digging graves. He has a skull ring on his finger that doesn't show up well in the pic.





























Now, if I could only get up the motivation to finish the stonework on my front porch!....

SHMO


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice prop!!


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Not a cheap rip off at all, it looks amazing!
Thanks
phil


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The jewelry and glasses are great ideas. I was thinking about that a few weeks ago. How many great props are there out there that just seem to be lacking something? What they are lacking is the things that make us individuals. Moustaches are hard to do but are common on humans. Earrings are also common but not something you see on many zombies or severed heads.

These little details can make a big difference. And they don't have to be expensive accessories either.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

i HAVE TO SAY THATS ONE OF THE BEST HOME MADE OR BOUGHT GRAVE KEEPERS IV'E EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

If I was ToTing in your yard I would definitely think twice before I walked past that prop. I would feel sure it was a real person pretending to be fake and be terrified it would grab me. A most excellent job.


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is a quick pic of the scene set up in my yard. The pumpkins and short corn stalks disguise the spot lighting.











SHMO


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

I have got to say, I LOVE this guy, especially the tummy bulge. I thought it was a guy in costume too. I know this may be a lame question, but how do you get him to stay standing, or is it just balanced that way? I am a newbie to all this so just wondering.


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a thin wire running from his neck to a metal stake holding the corn stalks behind him. The wire is very difficult to see, even in person. The mass of his weight wants to pull him forward, so I am able to get away with a single wire to hold him up.


Update on my creepy buddy: 
The rain and weather hit us hard this weekend, and the papier mache hands are paying for it. Currently the hand that holds the lantern is spending the afternoon in a warm oven. Hopefully they won't be completely destroyed. This is my first time using papier mache outdoors. Is there any tips for keeping them weather proof? I used latex paint and several coats of acrylic. Obviously, I need to rethink my approach.

SHMO


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it me or does it look like Jack Nicholson has taken up residence as your grave keeper? 

As for the paper mache question you asked, I like using phone book pages to start, the use a heavier (even glossy) magazine page for the next layer, and then finish up with a regular newspaper layer.

I like starting with the telephone book pages because they quickly adhere to the shape your maching. I also use yellow pages so that when I apply the next layer I can tell when I've completely covered the first. 

I like using the magazine pages in the middle as I think it provides a hard "shell" to give some rigidity to the form. The third layer being the newspaper gives a smooth finished layer and provides another contrasting paper layer. So you should be doing 3-4 layers of mache. When I've done a fourth layer, I've used the telephone pages again.

But as the others have said, you got great proportions on you grave keep. Nice job!

Rich


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for the reply.

I actually have my papier mache skills down. I also use a combination of paper. My real question was in regards to weatherproofing it for outdoor use. 

SHMO


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow that looks really great. I think I might run out to get se
PVC tonight to try my hand at this. 

My issue is I dont have anything other than a hair dryer to help try and curve the PVC.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah, sorry. I should've guessed. Those hands look great! 

For weatherproofing, I use spar urethane directly over the paper mache, then I paint the prop with latex paint, and finish it off with 2 coats of wood sealer. The sealer is typically the cheapest I can find, which in my area is Olympic (~$8 a gallon). A little goes a long way.

My Monster Mud reaper and paper mache groundbreakers have so far stood up to two years worth of October rains without damage, flaking, or color change and I suspect they'll take a few more too. However, I did hit them with another coat of wood sealer this year when I brought them out of storage. Probably unnecessary, but for the little extra insurance, why not?

Rich


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice!
Question though.
I see the pvc frame has some long "feet" but then it turns into shoes.
Is it balanced and free standing with only the "shoe feet"? 
Or is it supported by a ground stake or something?


----------



## SHMO (Oct 6, 2010)

SHMO said:


> I have a thin wire running from his neck to a metal stake holding the corn stalks behind him. The wire is very difficult to see, even in person. The mass of his weight wants to pull him forward, so I am able to get away with a single wire to hold him up.
> 
> 
> SHMO



Here ya go.

SHMO


----------

